# Pls share experience if u have open-windows in an apartment



## dcij47 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi!

I would like to hear from people out there who owns cat(s), live in an appartment, and do not close the windows.

How did you do that without cats jumping out?

I know, I know. It is difficult. But I just would like to hear from people who can do that.

Thanks alot.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You will NEED to place some sort of cat-proof screen over the window to prevent the kitty from jumping out the window and either escaping (low window) or becoming injured (high window).
It is a cat-safety issue.
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

What Heidi said!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Not sure where you're at, but around here they sell removable screens that you can expand to fit just about any window. Maybe you can find something like that?

Many cats have fallen from windows and have gotten severely injured or have died. If you're on a ground floor, they can get outside and run into trouble. Having your windows securely screened is a must.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

We live on the third floor and my windows open from side to side rather than top to bottom so I really needed to come up with some sort of safety device for the babies. My main window is about 12 feet wide with two panels that slide open, one on each end. I stretched out a roll of plastic "chicken wire" that I found in a garden center over the entire window. I attached each side to the wall with self adhesive velcro strips. Each fall I take it down and roll it up again until spring. I just leave the velcro stuck to itself on the wall next to the vertical window edges and you can't even see it behind the curtains. This set up has worked really well for us. The cats have popped the window screen out several times in the last few years but I've never found the "chicken wire" torn down. You can sort of see the set up in these pictures...




























It's not the prettiest thing but it only cost me about $10 and has worked out really well.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kelae - that's an excellent solution to the problem!!







I just had one question, though....do you have to detach the net each time you open/close the windows?


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Nope I don't have to detach the netting to open the window. I can just slide my hand underneath it and slide the window open. That works for me because my windows open from side to side. For windows that open up and down I would have to open the netting. It would be easy enough to do though, just peel back some velcro, open the window and then smoosh the end of the netting between the velcro strips again.


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Purr-fect! :wink: I had thought of the chicken wire, but _didn't_ think of mounting it to the wooden window frame. Good thinking!

Since I live in a one-story house, there's no safety issue, but I would like to be able to open my windows without her slashing the screens to shreds trying to get out!

So one strip of the velcro attaches to the window frame and the other one sticks to the backside of the chicken wire?

Thanks for the solution!


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I have one side of velcro stuck to the wall/window frame. I don't have the adhesive backing pulled off the other side of the velcro, I just put the chicken wire between the pieces of velcro as I'm pressing them together. A chicken wire on velcro sandwich if you will .


----------



## newmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok - that makes sense! I knew that even though the sticky part of the velcro would probably hold the chicken wire in place, it wouldn't withstand the efforts of my outdoor cat to get outdoors!

Can't wait to visit my local Home Depot and open my windows!

The chicken-wire-velcro-sandwich was a good analogy! Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Another, stronger version, would be to make a wooden frame that is sized to be wedged into the window opening and staple the wire to the wood frame. Frame can be removed and stored, but remains sturdy because of the wooden edges the wire can be permanantly (and securely) affixed to.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

And these can actually be purchased ready-made in home-improvement stores in several sizes; although the ones I've seen had kind of flimsy screen.


----------

